# Stock boost pressure on mk6 GLI gen 3 motor?



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

So just interested in the stock boost pressure after the boost peaks or spikes. Right now I have the stock tune due to having to go back to stock because of oil leaking from my head gasket down on to much clutch assembly after only 6k miles on the car vw has really disappointed me in the quality of putting their cars together but that is another story. Well anyways stock boost is peaking at like 19psi and dropping down to about 16psi. I don't ever remember seeing it that high before even with aprs stage one tune. I did a little research and found that VW claims a peak of 19psi stock so I just wanted to see if anyone had exact info or personal experiences. Thanks guys.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Nobody... Lol.


----------



## mtscaletta (Jul 9, 2014)

Those sound like stage 1 numbers.

Edit: Should be around 9/10 psi. Old ea888 had 9 stock so I think it's safe to assume we are around there. If we had 18 and only 200 hp this motor would be far from an improvement....


----------



## JAM5161 (Nov 3, 2014)

quick04gti said:


> Nobody... Lol.


Just came to this forum looking for this answer myself after searching the Jetta/GLI VI forums too. Wanted to see if anyone installed a boost gauge prior to any sort of tuning, and what sort of boost they were seeing after various tunes. According to the guy in the video below (don't recommend watching the whole thing since he doesn't really do anything exciting) he is seeing a peak of 19 psi on stock tune with a CTS tubo cold air intake (found the video while looking for videos and reviews of that intake) while driving a MK7 GTI. That's the same engine but a different factory tune and different intake/outlet setup entirely. I would think VW would only need to increase the stock boost on the turbo through the ECU a few psi to get to the stock 225hp from the 210hp that the GLI engine gets. I would also think having a CAI would allow the turbo to spool slightly higher (like maybe 1psi). This is all speculation since no one has posted anything on the subject...


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

The mk7 gti and mk6 GLI engines are really different.... Different turbo etc etc vvt etc etc... Plus I already know the mk7 a running a lil more boost stock then the gli but then again I was seeing 19-20psi peak with a stock tune and CTS intake.


----------



## TOFO (Feb 15, 2013)

*Boost*

Stock boost peaks at just under 10psi, holds at around 9. Stage 1 APR peaks at around 16, holds at 15 according to my p3 gauge.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Jesus... I'm peaking 21-22 and holding 17-19 depending on how cold it is outside and I'm on apr stage 1. Called apr today and they recommended I go get datalogging done Nd send it to them because it's to high.:screwy:

I dunno what's up but if I had to guess its my 3 inch catless downpipe causing my boost spike. Had a similar issue on my old 1990 gsx regarding boost spikes because of the downpipe and my external WG dump.


----------

